# Thought I might be pregnant, turns out I am just old



## Gentle~Mommy :) (Apr 21, 2009)

background, I am almost 46, I am a late blooming mama to 2 sons, having my first at 41 and my second at 43.

My oldest DS will be 5 on Jan 10 and is still nursing







in tandem with my youngest.

Anyway I am not actively TTC but not avoiding it either, both my DH and I would like a little girl. My period is late and I thought maybe, did some pee sticks and they were BFNs.

I went to see my gp on friday and he did some bloodwork, today he called me in to discuss the results and he says my hormones say I am peri menopausal









So now I feel all old and bummed out, he says there is a chance I could still conceive but I feel all used up and depressed all of a sudden.









I'm not sure why I am really posting, I guess it was just hard to hear that kind of news. I feel younger than 45, and it just all caught up with me.


----------



## miriam_bat_avraham (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gentle~Mommy * 









background, I am almost 46, I am a late blooming mama to 2 sons, having my first at 41 and my second at 43.

My oldest DS will be 5 on Jan 10 and is still nursing







in tandem with my youngest.

Anyway I am not actively TTC but not avoiding it either, both my DH and I would like a little girl. My period is late and I thought maybe, did some pee sticks and they were BFNs.

I went to see my gp on friday and he did some bloodwork, today he called me in to discuss the results and he says my hormones say I am peri menopausal









So now I feel all old and bummed out, he says there is a chance I could still conceive but I feel all used up and depressed all of a sudden.









I'm not sure why I am really posting, I guess it was just hard to hear that kind of news. I feel younger than 45, and it just all caught up with me.

It's okay to post just for support







I'm so sorry that you're going through this. Do you have any options for fertility treatments before menopause sets in all the way for you? There's also adoption, especially domestic adoption and through foster care... you could still have your little girl, if not in the way you thought. Sometimes there's a mixed blessing in these things <3 but I hear your sadness and I wish you some peace.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## VillageMom6 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm sorry, hon. That must have been so disappointing to hear.

Does being in peri-menopause mean that it's no longer possible to get pregnant or just less likely? Congratulations on your two post-40 babies! There are a number of women here who will be encouraged by your pregnancies (including me, who turns 40 in a few months!).


----------



## Gentle~Mommy :) (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VillageMom6* 
Congratulations on your two post-40 babies!

Thank you! we never thought we would see ourselves at this age with young kids, but we had a lot of fun, travel and living life before our first "surprise" so I have no regrets, well maybe now and again









Quote:


Originally Posted by *VillageMom6* 
Does being in peri-menopause mean that it's no longer possible to get pregnant or just less likely? There are a number of women here who will be encouraged by your pregnancies (including me, who turns 40 in a few months!).

Not impossible, but definitely less likely and also their are more risks involved. My period is all screwed up so I can't really chart ovulation. My husband is out of town at least 5 days a month and we are slowing down a bit in the sex drive department, so it will be "another" miracle if I conceive


----------

